# SB's QCGB???? & Oil Cup



## Kroll (Jan 3, 2014)

Guys I have the QCGB down to just these gears but I can't see how to get it apart.Looking at the parts diagram it shows there is a pin in the gear which I think does not go all the way through cause the gears will spin 360 degrees and slide a little back/forward.Sorry about the closeup its kinda in the face.

I guess I don't need to take it apart but there is a piece of felt in there that I would like to replace,so any thoughts on this????
And oil cups,where can a person find these,most of them on the QCGB are damage and I would like to replace them.Thanks guys and sorry about jumping out of my SB post but I need some advice on this for the weekend ----kroll


----------



## OldMachinist (Jan 3, 2014)

If I remember correctly the pin doesn't go thru the shaft it is off center and passes by a groove in the shaft. The oilers are available from McMaster Carr.


----------



## pjf134 (Jan 4, 2014)

That last shaft should come out the same as the others. SB liked to use tapered pins if that was on the other shafts so should that last one. I am not up on the single tumbler GB as mine is a double and was pinned. I think there is pins on the shaft, but is hard to tell from the pic. There should be felts in the keyway slots on the shaft holes I think too.
Paul


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 4, 2014)

OldMachinist said:


> If I remember correctly the pin doesn't go thru the shaft it is off center and passes by a groove in the shaft. The oilers are available from McMaster Carr.


That is correct on the pin being off set, it can be driven straight through though. You will need to place a block of hard wood or brass under the gear to keep it from turning as you wack the pin to drive it through.


----------



## Kroll (Jan 4, 2014)

Thanks guys,I look at the parts diagram and I see the pin but I was thinking it went down the middle.I will give it a try today,I sure would like to get it out just to make cleaning and painting alittle easier---kroll


----------



## frank r (Jan 4, 2014)

The oilers are called Gitz oilers.

they are still made.


----------



## Halfnuts (Jan 5, 2014)

http://www.mcmaster.com/#oil-cups/=q43wfm


----------



## Jonesturf (Jan 5, 2014)

I had the same problem with mine. There was a keyway or internal pin that broke and the gear got locked up and galled on it. It took a good beating to get it out because that one gear was holding everything up. I was unaware it was seized like that until i got it apart. Good luck. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jonesturf (Jan 5, 2014)

I think mine was the gear all the way on the left in the pic but it could have been the other shaft. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------

